# [SOLVED] Atheros 8151 driver for XP



## ubuntuv (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi,

I am using Acer Aspire 5745G. I have installed XP and finding difficulty in installing the proper driver for Atheros “AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller”. Can you please help me in getting the driver for XP(32-bit) operating system.

Thanks
Yuvaraj.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Atheros 8151 driver for XP*

Hi,
Have you tried the driver from the Acer website (win7 Driver)?

According to the Readme file it also supports win XP, 2003 etc.


> Readme.htm created 30-APR-2009
> Readme File for AR813x/AR815x setup package
> Supporting: Atheros AR813x/AR815x Gigabit/Fast Ethernet Controller
> Operation Systems:
> ...


Driver can be found here:
http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...5742&Step1=Notebook&Step2=Aspire&Step3=Aspire 5745G&OS=731&LC=en&BC=Acer&SC=PA_6

If that fails please post the Hardware ID:
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have.


Bill


----------



## ubuntuv (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Atheros 8151 driver for XP*

Hi Bill,

It worked.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Atheros 8151 driver for XP*

Hi,
Glad to hear you have it up and running!

Bill


----------

